# Massive Nintendo Direct Uncovered



## heartgold (Jan 23, 2013)

New 3D Mario, Mario Kart and Smash bros in playable form this E3
New Zelda game for the Wii U in development. New title won't have a linear storyline like the previous games for a more open and immersive experience









Yoshi Wii U game








The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD this fall






Look at the beautiful Zelda pics below!


Spoiler











































Monolithsoft Wii U- X



MegaTen x Fire Emblem



Wii U Virtual Console Details



> NES, SNES, and GBA later
> Gamepad Support confirmed.
> Discounts for those who purchased games on the Wii VC.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 23, 2013)

post the bayoneta vid too


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jan 23, 2013)

Windfall looks loverly in HD


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 23, 2013)

more info too:
http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-direct-news.341726/#post-4529558


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2013)

OMG OMG OMG OMG! A NEW YOSHI GAME! I FUCKING CAN'T WAIT! 

All my Yoshi Fanboyism aside, I am quite happy to see new games being announced for the Wii U


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 23, 2013)

That SMT x FE title interests me greatly. That is a very very interesting combo. (a SMT game with perma character death sounds fucking terrifying)
But actually all of those titles interest me. Slightly iffy about the yoshi game...I don't see the appeal of the yarn games, I think they just look silly and really not appealing. Buuut it's yoshi so i'll probably enjoy it.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 23, 2013)

Valwin said:


> post the bayoneta vid too



1:18. Yes please


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 23, 2013)

Please don't change Zelda. I like how it is now.


----------



## bowser (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow....if this is what they reveal in a Nintendo Direct, imagine what they will reveal at E3?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 23, 2013)

This is certainly better than the vague hints and shoulder-shrugging I was expecting. I guess this leaves Nintendo two for two when it comes to their Directs.

That said, this is a whole lot to reveal so early in the year - How many announcements are they going to have left for later? For E3?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

Gahars said:


> This is certainly better than the vague hints and shoulder-shrugging I was expecting. I guess this leaves Nintendo two for two when it comes to their Directs.
> 
> That said, this is a whole lot to reveal so early in the year - How many announcements are they going to have left for later? For E3?


 
I say who cares. If they drop out of E3 and instead keep doing these directs, they'll be saving money and information will be coming to us faster. Hell even if their E3 is a flop, they showed a lot here. I mean we have what Mario Kart 8, New 3D Mario game, Smash Bros and maybe (though I doubt it) actual screens and shit of the new Zelda. Then they have 3DS to talk about too... I don't know, I think they'll be good for E3.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they still have more games and more to show up there sleeves and we still may have unannounced 3rd party games at e3.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> Windfall looks loverly in HD
> [image]



Textures sure, please say they will click subsurface render once or twice on everything else though.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 23, 2013)

GBA games on the Wii U has surprised me, I thought 3DS would get that.

Anyway HD remake of Wind waker has just sold me on the Wii U. 

Can't wait to see the first footage of new 3D mario, Mario Kart and smash bros this E3!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

heartgold said:


> GBA games on the Wii U has surprised me, I thought 3DS would get that.
> 
> Anyway HD remake of Wind waker has just sold me on the Wii U.
> 
> Can't wait to see the first footage of new 3D mario, Mario Kart and smash bros this E3!


 
I suppose they really are sticking to their word about making those 10 GBA titles exclusive to 3DS Ambassadors.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I suppose they really are sticking to their word about making those 10 GBA titles exclusive to 3DS Ambassadors.


But GBA games are going to look terrible on the Wii U GamePad :/


----------



## EzekielRage (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't know, I have the feeling a unified system is coming. A unified miiverse and a unified eShop who of course has its exclusives but shares some VC titles like the GBA or NES games. I also have the feeling a firmware update will allow 3DS users to use the 3DS as second gamepad. Of course this is just speculation on my end...


----------



## ForteGospel (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I suppose they really are sticking to their word about making those 10 GBA titles exclusive to 3DS Ambassadors.


they can make those gba game exclusive to ambassadors and still make new vc's for purchase...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> But GBA games are going to look terrible on the Wii U GamePad :/


 
Why?

There was a gameboy player on the GC and they looked just fine, like playing SNES games.



ForteGospel said:


> they can make those gba game exclusive to ambassadors and still make new vc's for purchase...


 
They could yeah, but didn't they say they have no plans to release them or GBA games outside of ambassador? Other VC's sure, I'd like a gameboy color on the 3DS.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 23, 2013)

I think I am now sold on getting a WiiU. With these announcements, I might just go get one.


----------



## ForteGospel (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Why?
> 
> There was a gameboy player on the GC and they looked just fine, like playing SNES games.
> 
> ...


I believe they said they will release the full version of the nes for a price (free upgrade for the ambassador) and no plans of releasing the GBA ones...
I never heard no plans of releasing any GBA one... anyway the VC for GBA doesn't offer anything, I mean no screenshot saving, no state saving... just plain gameplay...


----------



## heartgold (Jan 23, 2013)

Iwata said a 3DS direct is coming soon. Perhaps in a few weeks.

Lets get hype to see the new 3DS Zelda game too.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 23, 2013)

GBA on the Wii U? Pics please.

A new Mario kart and Super smash game on the Wii U? PICS PLEASE!


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm hmmm. Only wind waker I'm excited for. However it is not enough for me to get a Wii-U until certain issues I have with the system are fixed!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> I believe they said they will release the full version of the nes for a price (free upgrade for the ambassador) and no plans of releasing the GBA ones...
> I never heard no plans of releasing any GBA one... anyway the VC for GBA doesn't offer anything, I mean no screenshot saving, no state saving... just plain gameplay...


 
Is there a need to state save? When I played Minish Cap it worked just fine. It'd be a problem if I had to restart each time, but I didn't. And screenshot saving would be dumb for the 3DS imo, might as well just get the ROM for the computer.



chartube12 said:


> I'm hmmm. Only wind waker I'm excited for. However it is not enough for me to get a Wii-U until certain issues I have with the system are fixed!!!!!!!


 
Like what?


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm not going to say. This isn't a place to start arguments.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 23, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> I'm hmmm. Only wind waker I'm excited for. However it is not enough for me to get a Wii-U until certain issues I have with the system are fixed!!!!!!!


Two new system updates are coming, one in spring and summer.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice nice, Windwaker HD looks lovely. Too bad you can do that for years already on Dolphin already, but whatever.

New Zelda and Mario Kart, fuck yeah! Mario Kart ftw, favourite franchise ever


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sony is gonna have a hard time swallowing this.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 23, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Nice nice, Windwaker HD looks lovely. Too bad you can do that for years already on Dolphin already, but whatever.


Can't beat gamepad play. lol It's a remake, not just a simple higher res like dolphin. We are seeing better textures and lightening.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 23, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Nice nice, Windwaker HD looks lovely. Too bad you can do that for years already on Dolphin r


upscale half ass stretch textures yea no


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Sony is gonna have a hard time swallowing this.


 
Really? I thought they've been on their knees swallowing for years already.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> GBA on the Wii U? Pics please.
> 
> A new Mario kart and Super smash game on the Wii U? PICS PLEASE!


they only mentioned....


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Really? I thought they've been on their knees swallowing for years already.


Oh sorry, I didn't knew which side were you on.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't knew which side were you on.


 
Don't get me wrong, I love my PS3. I use it every day. Prefer it over Xbox to be honest, just a better assortment of games that appeal to me. BUT I also look at her every day and still see a filthy slut.


----------



## VMM (Jan 23, 2013)

Zelda Wind Waker HD is very nice, especially for me, who hasn't played the original.
It looks beautiful


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 23, 2013)

VMM said:


> Zelda Wind Waker HD is very nice, especially for me, who hasn't played the original.
> It looks beautiful


 
 you should get on the emulator.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 23, 2013)

Holy crap, this is awesome! And Super Smash Bros is nearly playable already!!?? 

And best of all *TWO ZELDA GAMES*!!!


----------



## VMM (Jan 23, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> you should get on the emulator.


 
My computer is old D: , I'm saving money to buy a new computer, but I'm far from my goal.
I want to save R$5000, now I'm only with R$1200


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Can't beat gamepad play. lol It's a remake, not just a simple higher res like dolphin. We are seeing better textures and lightening.


Depends what they do with that gamepad.

I'm not an expert in textures and graphics and all, I just know if you have a good PC you can make that game look very beautiful.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 23, 2013)

Added in the new Zelda Wii U talk. So they finally considering going back to the roots.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 23, 2013)

Is it just me, but when they said the last Yoshi game was Yoshi's Story, did they conveniently forget that this little "gem" exists?







Also I hate to say it but I'm not exactly looking forward to this new Yoshi title on the simple fact it's being developed by Good-Feel. They made Wario Land: The Shake Dimension, and Kirby's Epic Yarn, and neither of these really felt like worthwhile Wario Land or Kirby titles to me.
They even flat out admitted that Epic Yarn had Kirby injected into it, it wasn't his game originally. Who is to say they haven't pulled that same crap a second time now?

That being said, this direct has me looking forward to a lot of new stuff. I mean a Xenoblade Chronicles sequel or spiritual successor, word on new Mario Kart and Smash Bros, Wind Waker HD, the very surprising Shin Megami Tensei and Fire Emblem cross over, great stuff!


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 23, 2013)

RupeeClock said:


> Is it just me, but when they said the last Yoshi game was Yoshi's Story, did they conveniently forget that this little "gem" exists?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm... I never played this game, is it good?

also, they said that they are going to release more info about game&wario.
looks like warioware to me,damn.....this is going to be amazing year.


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 23, 2013)

Holy shit, SMT x FE best announcement out of nowhere. Nobody expected this. I wonder which game style it will take after...

Also, maybe a chance to get a MegaTen character into Smash Brothers?


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 23, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Holy shit, SMT x FE best announcement out of nowhere. Nobody expected this. I wonder which game style it will take after...
> 
> Also, maybe a chance to get a MegaTen character into Smash Brothers?


probably,yes.

but smash bros series were meant to be nintendo only characters with a few 3rd partys they should put more nintendo games content on ssb4, like golden sun,the world ends with you,rhythm heaven,wonderful 101 and others new 1st party games


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 23, 2013)

>MegaTen x Fire Emblem






Wut?


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 23, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> probably,yes.
> 
> but smash bros series were meant to be nintendo only characters with a few 3rd partys they should put more nintendo games content on ssb4, like golden sun,the world ends with you,rhythm heaven,wonderful 101 and others new 1st party games


 
Every one of the SMT characters shown in the trailer besides the Hito Shura from SMT III (PS2) are on Nintendo consoles, might as well be on there, lol.
Well, even as cameo characters it would be pretty cool.


----------



## VMM (Jan 23, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> hmm... I never played this game, is it good?


 
It's awesome! For me even better than the original.
This is one of my favorite DS games of all time.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 23, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Nice nice, Windwaker HD looks lovely. Too bad you can do that for years already on Dolphin already, but whatever.
> 
> New Zelda and Mario Kart, fuck yeah! Mario Kart ftw, favourite franchise ever


It's NOT just a higher resolution, its a complete makeover Dolphin cannot do that. lol.



VMM said:


> My computer is old D: , I'm saving money to buy a new computer, but I'm far from my goal.
> I want to save R$5000, now I'm only with R$1200


What kind of PC would that be?



heartgold said:


> Added in the new Zelda Wii U talk. So they finally considering going back to the roots.



They acctually said something else for the new zelda game.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 23, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Every one of the SMT characters shown in the trailer besides the Hito Shura from SMT III (PS2) are on Nintendo consoles, might as well be on there, lol.
> Well, even as cameo characters it would be pretty cool.


it would be great if characters from devil survivor 1 and 2 made a cameo there.


*Hielkenator triple post,WTH.*


----------



## bowser (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Really? I thought they've been on their knees swallowing for years already.


Ouch...that was, uh, below the belt if you know what I mean...


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Like what?


I'm guessing slow menu loading times, yeah Nintendo announced this direct that the optimizing system update is going to release soon followed by another update with new features.

If Nintendo keep up like this the new 3DS direct he mentioned is going to be the shit!


----------



## heartgold (Jan 23, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> I'm guessing slow menu loading times, yeah Nintendo announced this direct that the optimizing system update is going to release soon followed by another update with new features.
> 
> If Nintendo keep up like this the new 3DS direct he mentioned is going to be the shit!


We finally get to see that 3DS Zelda game in the 3DS direct. Mmm i look forward to the 3DS Nintendo Direct lol


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 23, 2013)

Well OK, I'll buy a Wii U then! I haven't liked how Nintendo has held back a lot of games, with a new console they need to at least show SOMETHING which they have done here. Maybe I'll grab a Wii U when Pikmin 3 comes out.

Been wanting another franchise in that Epic Yarn style for a long time, would have loved DK or Mario but I guess Yoshi would suit it more.

Monolith...yup that looks good to me, kinda looks like Monster Hunter but without the dull wank.
SMT X Fire Emblem...well...erm...very unexpected but welcoming!
Zelda: Wind Waker HD...wait, did Nintendo just give us what we wanted? At the moment looks far better than most HD releases, it's not good when Capcom does RE4 HD and it doesn't look much better than the Wii version running on Dolphin! I hope it's at a good price.
News of new 3D Mario & Smash Bros PLAYABLE at E3 is very positive indeed, perhaps one of those will get a release by the end of the year (bets on Mario seeing that they've done a yearly Mario platformer since Galaxy 2).  Not sure how I feel about a new Mario Kart, I'm so bored with this series now it's become very stale after the excellent DS game.

As for changing Zelda a little, change is good and I'm looking forward to seeing what way they go with it. Personally I'd love a big shake up like Majora's Mask but maybe they could do that for a possible 2nd Wii U Zelda. Still wondering about this new 3DS Zelda that was hinted at a while ago.

Then we have Virtual Console...it would be nice to play our titles we've purchased in Wii U mode on the Gamepad BUT it's not as if we've lost them, we can still play them in Wii mode. Can't say I will buy any of those games again on Wii U VC though, I like the idea of "reduced price" for those who own the games though but I would need to see exactly what improvements they would have. Still it supports to Gamepads, fully customizable controls and GBA titles...which is odd seeing that they've not even got those for 3DS!

E3 this year could be pretty damn good for Nintendo AND we've still yet to have seen that Retro Studios title that was pulled at the last minute at last years E3! Rather than just showing what will interest investors, it'll have something for gamers too...I hope. Maybe show some concept art for the new Zelda game, I'd doubt there would be much to show of it. Still if they do another dull E3, you can rest assure that they'll be a Nintendo Direct shortly after like before which will be better.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 23, 2013)

RupeeClock said:


> Is it just me, but when they said the last Yoshi game was Yoshi's Story, did they conveniently forget that this little "gem" exists?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said the last game on a Nintendo Home console if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Gh0sti (Jan 23, 2013)

I want I want I want so bad. So super smash bros, that's definitely making me want to get a 3DS and WiiU


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 23, 2013)

Gh0sti said:


> I want I want I want so bad. So super smash bros, that's definitely making me want to get a 3DS and WiiU


And maybe this time around, the random multiplayer will actually work/be populated


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

So can we get some clarification on this Virtual Console stuff?

We're just renting the games for 30 days for 30 cents right?

Or is it on sale for 30 days then it goes up to a dollar unless you bought it already?


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So can we get some clarification on this Virtual Console stuff?
> 
> We're just renting the games for 30 days for 30 cents right?
> 
> Or is it on sale for 30 days then it goes up to a dollar unless you bought it already?


30 cents,30 days
when they are released they will Cost 100 cents(AKA 1 dollar) to the people that already own them, and 1,50 to who dont have it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> 30 cents,30 days
> when they are released they will Cost 100 cents(AKA 1 dollar) to the people that already own them, and 1,50 to who dont have it.


 
Already own them on Wii?

I just checked the website, fuck the wording is so confusing on this matter. Anyways:

For 30 days the games will cost 30 cents. When you buy the games, you keep them forever. After that, they go up in price. So really, getting these games like Super Metroid and such, best to get them when they cost 30 cents.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 23, 2013)

So you actually keep the game for 30 cents? I was thinking it was just rent.
Also, will you get coins for these?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> So you actually keep the game for 30 cents? I was thinking it was just rent.
> Also, will you get coins for these?


I thought it was just rent too.

And I don't know. I haven't gotten anything for Balloon Fight yet. Not sure if it will matter anyways, it'll probably only be 5 coins.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 23, 2013)

Bleh, Wind Waker. I got decently far into until my save data mysteriously disappeared and found it average enough to not care. Twilight Princess would have looked phenomenal in full HD.

The rest, I really don't care too much for Nintendo IPs anymore, exception being the odd Mario but even then they're usually just fun games you crank out in a weekend and sit on your shelf for years.


----------



## VMM (Jan 23, 2013)

Hielkenator said:


> What kind of PC would that be?


 
To say the truth I'm gonna buy a notebook.
I'm thinking of saving money and go to USA to buy it there.

I'm not really sure what laptop to buy.
I really like the Macbooks, but honestly, they are a lot more expensive than other laptops with same specs.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 23, 2013)

the graphics are mind blowing. it's not about making a game ultra detailed but applying the right colors and lighting.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 23, 2013)

A new stand alone yoshi? Count me in.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 23, 2013)

That new yoshi game graphics looks awfully similar to Kirby's Epic Yarn


----------



## Andim (Jan 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The rest, I really don't care too much for Nintendo IPs anymore, exception being the odd Mario but even then they're usually just fun games you crank out in a weekend and sit on your shelf for years.


You're cute Guild. I keep an eye out for your posts whenever big news drops.

Funny how, leaving aside the non-game news, the majority of the properties shown weren't actually established Nintendo IPs, unless you count those ten-second mentions of Mario and Smash.



dj4uk6cjm said:


> That new yoshi game graphics looks awfully similar to Kirby's Epic Yarn


Maybe if Epic yarn hadn't been 2D.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 23, 2013)

Andim said:


> You're cute Guild. I keep an eye out for your posts whenever big news drops.
> 
> Funny how, leaving aside the non-game news, the majority of the properties shown weren't actually established Nintendo IPs, unless you count those ten-second mentions of Mario and Smash.


 
You mean like Yoshi, Wind Waker HD, SMT x FE, and announcements for SSB, 3D Mario, and Mario Kart?

I'm just reading what was posted here.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 23, 2013)

Andim said:


> Maybe if Epic yarn hadn't been 2D.


Look at the game footage, some of it looks EXACTLY like Epic Yarn.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 23, 2013)

Guess I'll be getting a Wii U once all of these are actually released/near release. I didn't like Wind Waker very much, I do agree with Guild on the average/boring part. Never liked too many 3D mario games, either. But LoZ, Smash Bros, and Mario Kart will always have a special place in my hear


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 23, 2013)

Andim said:


> You're cute Guild. I keep an eye out for your posts whenever big news drops.
> 
> Funny how, leaving aside the non-game news, the majority of the properties shown weren't actually established Nintendo IPs, unless you count those ten-second mentions of Mario and Smash.
> 
> ...


 




The game is the spitting image of kirby's epic yarn.


----------



## Arras (Jan 23, 2013)

Andim said:


> You're cute Guild. I keep an eye out for your posts whenever big news drops.
> 
> Funny how, leaving aside the non-game news, the majority of the properties shown weren't actually established Nintendo IPs, unless you count those ten-second mentions of Mario and Smash.
> 
> ...


Besides, it's not like that look is a first for Yoshi:


----------



## Andim (Jan 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You mean like Yoshi, Wind Waker HD, SMT x FE, and announcements for SSB, 3D Mario, and Mario Kart?


No, I mean like Yoshi and Wind Waker. Save for the brief discussion on New Zelda, those were all the Nintendo IPs shown. A crossover between Fire Emblem and Shin Megami Tensei hardly sounds like a tired old Nintendo franchise to be dismissed upon hearing the name. Two titles by platinum Games and one by Monolith Soft hardly match your descriptions either.

I guess the boxart for Double Dash and Galaxy being put on screen along with a promise to talk about it at E3 was a pretty big highlight of the show though.


Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm just reading what was posted here.


...How very informed of you.




Hadrian said:


> Look at the game footage, some of it looks EXACTLY like Epic Yarn.


I was specifically pointing out that it doesn't look "exactly" like Epic Yarn. Epic Yarn used all 2D visuals. Yoshi clearly has a camera. Even when the camera is facing straightforward is not hard to see.
Yeah, similar art direction though. Helps that it's the same team doing it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 23, 2013)

Andim said:


> No, I mean like Yoshi and Wind Waker. Save for the brief discussion on New Zelda, those were all the Nintendo IPs shown. A crossover between Fire Emblem and Shin Megami Tensei hardly sounds like a tired old Nintendo franchise to be dismissed upon hearing the name. Two titles by platinum Games and one by Monolith Soft hardly match your descriptions either.
> 
> I guess the boxart for Double Dash and Galaxy being put on screen along with a promise to talk about it at E3 was a pretty big highlight of the show though.
> 
> ...How very informed of you.


 
I said I wasn't interested in the titles shown because I'm not too into Nintendo IPs or generally anything listed here. Don't act like an asshole because god forbid I don't like it.

It's not like I'm saying "SUCH SHIT ALL THESE GAMES ARE AWFUL".


----------



## heartgold (Jan 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I said I wasn't interested in the titles shown because I'm not too into Nintendo IPs or generally anything listed here. Don't act like an asshole because god forbid I don't like it.
> 
> It's not like I'm saying "SUCH SHIT ALL THESE GAMES ARE AWFUL".


Perhaps don't post? This was a first party Nintendo reveal, if you have no interest then wait for the third party Wii U direct that will happen later, that Iwata mentioned. Anyhow why would anyone buy a Nintendo console if they aren't interested in their IP's.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 23, 2013)

new 3D Mario game...
it won't be Super Mario Galaxy 3, it will be Super Mario Umiiverse!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 23, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Perhaps don't post? This was a first party Nintendo reveal, if you have no interest then wait for the third party Wii U direct that will happen later, that Iwata mentioned. Anyhow why would anyone buy a Nintendo console if they aren't interested in their IP's.


 
I forgot this was a cirlcejerk.

It's a forum, I posted my input (not even in a distasteful "this whole thing is shit" manner) and now everyone's getting buttmad that I'm not wanking it like everyone else.

EDIT: Every time someone posts something negative in a Sony game announcement thread I'll make sure to say "THEN DON'T POST". Or when anyone has a dissenting opinion in any thread I'll say "DON'T POST". Threads aren't discussions, they're circlejerks goddammit!


----------



## Fluto (Jan 23, 2013)

I feel.... faint.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I forgot this was a cirlcejerk.
> 
> It's a forum, I posted my input (not even in a distasteful "this whole thing is shit" manner) and now everyone's getting buttmad that I'm not wanking it like everyone else.
> 
> EDIT: Every time someone posts something negative in a Sony game announcement thread I'll make sure to say "THEN DON'T POST". Or when anyone has a dissenting opinion in any thread I'll say "DON'T POST". Threads aren't discussions, they're circlejerks goddammit!


Lol you aren't interested in Nintendo IP's, you post that in goddamn every thread. I think everyone knows that you do by now and now you post the same thing in first party only Nintendo direct. Were you expecting third party games in first party insight, so it left you disappointed as only first party titles were revealed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 23, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Lol you aren't interested in Nintendo IP's, you post that in goddamn every thread. I think everyone knows that you do by now, now you post the same thing in first party only Nintendo direct. Were you expecting third party games in first party insight, so it left you disappointed as only first party titles were revealed.


 
I was expecting they might introduce an IP that would change my mind.

I don't know why you're getting so ass frustrated over me stating my opinion in a respectful manner. I'm not attacking anyone who says otherwise, I made like one post on the matter and of course it's seen as a smearing of Nintendo's good name.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 23, 2013)

Guild is entitled to post his opinion on a certain subject, no matter how wrong he is.


----------



## Andim (Jan 23, 2013)

>heartgold
>Guild
Geez it's like neither of you watched the presentation at all.

It had a ton of 3rd party games, and a new IP.


Spoiler


----------



## heartgold (Jan 23, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Guild is entitled to post his opinion on a certain subject, no matter how wrong he is.


Usually I don't mind, people are free to express their opinions. Now if you see someone bitching about it every Nintendo thread, how many times more do they need to express it and in this instance they could have said I was hoping for a new nintendo IP to get me interested in buying a Nintendo hardware in the near future.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 23, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Usually I don't mind, people are free to express their opinions. Now if you see someone bitching about it every Nintendo thread, how many times more do they need to express it and in this instance they could have said I was hoping for a new nintendo IP to get me interested in buying a Nintendo hardware in the near future.


 
Because I was bitching in this thread?

You can disagree with me and that's fine, but complaining about it is just plain retarded.

Also I don't actually watch these Directs, I just read the news after them. Same goes with most presentations or things of the sort.

As for the Monolith Soft RPG, oh boy, because I totally enjoyed Xenoblade. I have Lost Odyssey sitting on my shelf but I just kinda ditched it after 10 hours.


----------



## Arras (Jan 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Because I was bitching in this thread?
> 
> You can disagree with me and that's fine, but complaining about it is just plain retarded.
> 
> ...


inb4xenobladecirclewank
Seriously though I'm pretty happy with this. I don't care much for WW HD, but the new X game looks interesting, I liked Yoshi's Story so if this one is similar I may get it eventually and hearing the next Smash is just that bit closer makes me happy. I'm not sure how I feel about the SMTxFE game, really. I tried both series and never really liked either of them, so it's probably not for me.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jan 23, 2013)

My reaction to just about everything here


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 23, 2013)

what is a IP?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 23, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> what is a IP?


Intellectual Property, which essentially means a series.


----------



## Arras (Jan 23, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> what is a IP?


Intellectual Property. I'm not sure what the exact definition is, but it can contain characters/universes/concepts and stuff.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 23, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Guess I'll be getting a Wii U once all of these are actually released/near release. I didn't like Wind Waker very much, I do agree with Guild on the average/boring part. Never liked too many 3D mario games, either. But LoZ, Smash Bros, and Mario Kart will always have a special place in my hear


 
Honestly, if they fix what was actually really crappy and boring about Wind Waker, it will certainly be worth buying as a remake. Hopefully Nintendo has learned from their experience and the positive reception they got with the Ocarina of Time remake that they will do a good job with Wind Waker and make what was once a royal pain in the ass into something more tolerable by today's gaming standards. If they fix the sailing of all things so it's less time consuming having to travel from place to place, that alone would make it worth a buy.

Edit: I just hope that Nintendo goes in a better direction with a 3D Mario game, they need to revitalize the gameplay aspect and make it far more enjoyable. I seriously got sick of all the OCD collect shiny objects in Super Mario Galaxy. That said, they need to mix all of the things that have made each of the 3D Mario games since SM64 into one good game. The level design in the Galaxy games was brilliant at times and sometimes things like the speed runs were frustrating as all hell, but Nintendo offered loads of replay value because of all the challenges.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Other VC's sure, I'd like a gameboy color on the 3DS.


Well there's Gameboy Color virtual console on the 3DS already.
Remember Link's Awakening?
Though I'm pretty sure that's the only GBC one there is right now.

... They need to release Wario Land 3 on 3DS VC if you ask me.



Hadrian said:


> Guild is entitled to post his *opinion* on a certain subject, no matter how *wrong* he is.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 24, 2013)

I hate to be that guy but doesn't the new Yoshi game just look like LittleBigPlanet's art with Yoshi in it?


----------



## Valwin (Jan 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I hate to be that guy but doesn't the new Yoshi game just look like LittleBigPlanet's art with Yoshi in it?


no because this one is good


----------



## chyyran (Jan 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I hate to be that guy but doesn't the new Yoshi game just look like LittleBigPlanet's art with Yoshi in it?


Looks more like Kirby's Epic Yarn to me. In fact, it looks pretty much the same. Except there's Yoshi in it.

Still debating whether to get a WiiU yet. Hopefully I can get them both this year. I'm holding out on the WiiU since I want to see what kind of 3rd party support the WiiU gets, as well as any price cuts in the future.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 24, 2013)

Andim said:


> >heartgold
> >Guild
> Geez it's like neither of you watched the presentation at all.
> 
> ...


Wasn't this made by Monolith Soft... you know... A company OWNED by Nintendo? XD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 24, 2013)

Ron said:


> Looks more like Kirby's Epic Yarn to me. In fact, it looks pretty much the same. Except there's Yoshi in it.
> 
> Still debating whether to get a WiiU yet. Hopefully I can get them both this year. I'm holding out on the WiiU since I want to see what kind of 3rd party support the WiiU gets, as well as any price cuts in the future.


 
Well in 3D it has a striking resemblance to LBP. Like I was just playing LBP2 and I looked at the images for Yoshi and went "Wow, that's really similar".


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 24, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Well there's Gameboy Color virtual console on the 3DS already.
> Remember Link's Awakening?
> Though I'm pretty sure that's the only GBC one there is right now.
> 
> ... They need to release Wario Land 3 on 3DS VC if you ask me.


 
Links Awakening wasn't actually a GBC game though.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 24, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Links Awakening wasn't actually a GBC game though.


Okay... Link's Awakening DX.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 24, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Links Awakening wasn't actually a GBC game though.


Link's Awakening DX was, which was the one released on the 3DS VC.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 24, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Okay... Link's Awakening DX.









*cue zelda fanfare*


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 24, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Okay... Link's Awakening DX.


 
That was the one released? Take back what I said.

Yeah there really is no excuse not to have more GBC games I suppose. Personally what I'd like to see is

1 3DSWare
1 VC game

released at least once a week.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm dying for some more Really good 3DSWare. We have been getting some stellar little ware titles recently (Liberation maiden, Fluidity, Crimson Shroud, Denpa men, etc.)
And I'll be even happier with some better VC. 
Would go crazy for some Donkey kong country GBC VC


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 24, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> That was the one released? Take back what I said.
> 
> Yeah there really is no excuse not to have more GBC games I suppose. Personally what I'd like to see is
> 
> ...


Well, they have released Super Mario Land 1, then SML2, then Wario Land 1 (SML3), then they released Wario Land 2.
So I can see Wario Land 3 being released sometime, hopefully this year at least.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 24, 2013)

'bout fucking time they showed some REAL games.


----------



## JeySee (Jan 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I hate to be that guy but doesn't the new Yoshi game just look like LittleBigPlanet's art with Yoshi in it?


It's essentially the art style of Yoshis Story from before LBP. (Only this time it looks good)


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I hate to be that guy but doesn't the new Yoshi game just look like LittleBigPlanet's art with Yoshi in it?


Late Guild. I already pointed that out. 

For fun.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 24, 2013)

They just got all my attention with these Zelda announcements. I'm going to buy a Wii U just for the new Zelda


----------



## Squirps (Jan 24, 2013)

Wii U looks fucking amazing. 

I just Squirpled everywhere. c:


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 24, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> 'bout fucking time they showed some REAL games. that rpg looks epic!


that game looks really epic, but the monsters are huge! I think that they have at least 50.000HP....


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 24, 2013)

it looks like an mmo though which I'm not too fond of these days...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 24, 2013)

How do you purchase the games at a cheaper price on the VC? I mean, how does Nintendo know whether or not you got those games in the past?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 24, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> How do you purchase the games at a cheaper price on the VC? I mean, how does Nintendo know whether or not you got those games in the past?


 
It's probably linked to your Nintendo account. That or you'd have to transfer them, but my money's on Nintendo account.



JeySee said:


> It's essentially the art style of Yoshis Story from before LBP. (Only this time it looks good)


 

I like how you're the only who noticed or even knew that. Kudos good sir. Kudos.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I hate to be that guy but doesn't the new Yoshi game just look like LittleBigPlanet's art with Yoshi in it?


 
No, because LBP isn't nearly as colorful or artistic as this.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 24, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> No, because LBP isn't nearly as colorful or artistic as this.


 
How so? LBP is pretty fucking colorful and artsy.

But I guess it's fair to say Yoshi looks better with only a few screens and some gameplay footage compared to two main series, two spin off, and one kart racer based on LittleBigPlanet.


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 24, 2013)

Monolithsoft looks great, epic even. As for Yarn Yoshi, that is the most adorable thing I have ever seen!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 24, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> How do you purchase the games at a cheaper price on the VC? I mean, how does Nintendo know whether or not you got those games in the past?


they mentioned something about recognising the games that you transferred from your Wii console to your Wii U


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> How so? LBP is pretty fucking colorful and artsy.
> 
> But I guess it's fair to say Yoshi looks better with only a few screens and some gameplay footage compared to two main series, two spin off, and one kart racer based on LittleBigPlanet.


Good-Feel gave us Wario Land: Shake It and Kirby's Epic Yarn before this so they have a pretty good track record. LBP gave us shitty-ass floaty controls.

I think it's it's obvious that this is going to be better.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 24, 2013)

Sagat said:


> *Monolithsoft* looks great, epic even. As for Yarn Yoshi, that is the most adorable thing I have ever seen!


Yes... Monolith Soft is an epic and great looking *company.*


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 24, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Yes... Monolith Soft is an epic and great looking *company.*


Lol that's the name of the company? What's the name of the game? Let me rephrase my comment, the game by Monolith Soft looks great, epic even. As for Yarn Yoshi, that is the most adorable thing I have ever seen!


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 24, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Lol that's the name of the company? What's the name of the game? Let me rephrase my comment, the game by Monolith Soft looks great, epic even. As for Yarn Yoshi, that is the most adorable thing I have ever seen!


So far it is titled as *X*


----------



## lovewiibrew (Jan 24, 2013)

Eh, the Yoshi game just looks like kirby's epic yarn. I wanted more of a yoshi's island game. But I am excited for mario kart and smash.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 24, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> they mentioned something about recognising the games that you transferred from your Wii console to your Wii U


 
Oh, makes sense, so I'll need to transfer them over first. Well, better make a NAND backup then, I don't want the HBC deleted.

(delete please)



ShadowSoldier said:


> It's probably linked to your Nintendo account. That or you'd have to transfer them, but my money's on Nintendo account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I thought they were tied to the console only.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 24, 2013)

soulx said:


> Good-Feel gave us Wario Land: Shake It and Kirby's Epic Yarn before this so they have a pretty good track record. LBP gave us shitty-ass floaty controls.
> 
> I think it's it's obvious that this is going to be better.


 
I'm not talking about the game (although everyone loves a "LBP sucks" circlejerk), I'm talking about the art.

Looks similar =/= "Well Good-Feel made this one".


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm not talking about the game (although everyone loves a "LBP sucks" circlejerk), I'm talking about the art.
> 
> Looks similar =/= "Well Good-Feel made this one".


Sure whatever. But if your point is that Nintendo is copying LBP, the art-style was done first Yoshi's Story.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 24, 2013)

soulx said:


> Sure whatever. But if your point is that Nintendo is copying LBP, the art-style was done first Yoshi's Story.


 
I was just pointing out they look similar. But it's nice to see people gallantly run to Nintendo's defense when they're "accused" of "copying" but will easily beat a dead horse over Sony "copying".


----------



## Chary (Jan 24, 2013)

That Yoshi game looks adorable!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 25, 2013)

Chary said:


> That Yoshi game looks adorable!


 
i wonder if it's aimed at pre-schoolers like kirby was


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 25, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> i wonder if it's aimed at pre-schoolers like kirby was


 
You haven't played Epic Yarn until you shout profanities at the screen and play it like a fucking man.

True story here.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 25, 2013)

there's no need to as you can't die!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 25, 2013)

New balls please, mine appear to have exploded from all the excitement.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 25, 2013)

Am I the only one who thought it said "Kirby's Epic Yam" instead of "Kirby's Epic Yarn"?


----------



## VMM (Jan 26, 2013)

soulx said:


> Sure whatever. But if your point is that Nintendo is copying LBP, the art-style was done first Yoshi's Story.


 
The art styles from previous Yoshi Story games are far too different from that one.
This is a clear copy of LBP art style.

Honestly, I'm dissapointed with Yoshi game.
I wanted something closer to SNES and DS one,
not some Kirby Epic Yarn with Yoshi.


----------

